# OCTAVIAN in boxes!



## Natalie-ACNH (May 18, 2020)

Octavian is in boxes! Make an offer and grab yourself an octopus. Accepting anything for him, NMT, bells, etc.


----------



## Natalie-ACNH (May 18, 2020)

Still up for grabs


----------



## analytic (May 18, 2020)

you should probably move this to New Neighbor Network c: you're much more likely to get an offer there


----------



## cohanmills (May 19, 2020)

600k bells?


----------

